# Cribbage Board



## cabomhn (Aug 13, 2014)

Well maybe I didn't need a second thread for this but oh well. This came out pretty well for what I was shooting for. I ended up not applying any real finish to this. The wood with the resin polished up quite nicely on its own. After that I just did a coat of wax and rubbed it smooth. It feels really good in the hand and doesn't have that "plastic" feel. 

I put a layer of leather on the base to keep it from sliding around on the table and I think it's ready to go. I didn't put a slot in for the pegs in this project because I really didn't think the tools I were using would provide a clean cut into this piece. This stuff is super dense so I'll probably just make a leather case for it than can hold the pegs. Thanks for looking!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 13, 2014)

Very cool Matt ! What wood is it ?


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 13, 2014)

This is a piece of stabilized and dyed black ash burl I had gotten from Cory Norgart a while back. Really nice stuff !


----------



## ButchC (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey Matt...very nice board. For some of the ones i have done I drilled holes in one end of the board - same as the holes as on the playing surface. Then you do a keyhole slot or a simple hole on the back and you can hang the board for display....the pegs would be sticking out the top of the board as it hangs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 14, 2014)

ButchC said:


> Hey Matt...very nice board. For some of the ones i have done I drilled holes in one end of the board - same as the holes as on the playing surface. Then you do a keyhole slot or a simple hole on the back and you can hang the board for display....the pegs would be sticking out the top of the board as it hangs.



That's actually a really cool idea! Something I'll have to consider that would be easy and a nice way to display it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 14, 2014)

Don't know sqwat about cribbage but that is a very nice board.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 14, 2014)

Looks like a gold bar with holes in it!!!!! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------

